# just got the word ss new reference amps



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

from a normally reliable source... they are supposed to be out within the next three weeks.. i will post up when they come out. if they def are available i can supply these to anyone on the forum and they will carry the warr we are authorized.. maybe we can help some of you out. im only offering this here on the diy forum.. ill keep it updated and let you guys know.. i have them already on order forever now..


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

zfactor said:


> from a normally reliable source... they are supposed to be out within the next three weeks.. i will post up when they come out. if they def are available i can supply these to anyone on the forum and they will carry the warr we are authorized.. maybe we can help some of you out. im only offering this here on the diy forum.. ill keep it updated and let you guys know.. i have them already on order forever now..


Post them guts, pleeezzz


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Finally! Any pricing info?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, pricing info. Do you know if SS is going to be using ICEpower on any of their new amps?

Thanks


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Finally, Soundstream is righting the ship. I'm kind of looking forward to these as SS is a company that I used to like quite a bit...

I'm bookmarking this thread, so please post updates here!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

no ice tech, pricing right now is still up in the air i have it but its most likely to change once they are released so i dont want to post yet i will though as soon as i know final word.. ill post guts as soon as i get mine in..(im going to try them myself), ill update asap when i have final word and they are shipping.. as long as i know 150% for sure they are shipping i can take orders and ship as i get them.. I WILL NOT TAKE ANYONE'S MONEY TILL I KNOW FOR SURE I WILL HAVE THEM .. I dont do business that way.. again keep it low this is mainly for diy forum.. not "supposed" to be net sales on them but i have the okay to do a "small amount" lol..


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm..? I thought Soundstream was all downhill after the buyout? What's the latest info on this line?


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

dawgdan said:


> Hmm..? I thought Soundstream was all downhill after the buyout? What's the latest info on this line?


http://www.soundstream.com/amplifiers-reference.html

Check em out!

Hey Z, I'm interested in the REF880.5 if you could PM a price on the beast when it becomes available. Thanks!!


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

coffee_junkee said:


> http://www.soundstream.com/amplifiers-reference.html
> 
> Check em out!
> 
> *Hey Z, I'm interested in the REF880.5 if you could PM a price on the beast when it becomes available. Thanks*!!


Ditto.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Oh crap!
I didn't realize that they are so close to my home! LOL 
I thought they still in Norcal....


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Love the Soundstream.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

coffee_junkee said:


> http://www.soundstream.com/amplifiers-reference.html
> 
> Check em out!
> 
> Hey Z, I'm interested in the REF880.5 if you could PM a price on the beast when it becomes available. Thanks!!


Hmm, seems to differ from the model lineup listed in their '07 PDF catalog. The Reference 5-channel is the 680.5, with lower power ratings (50x4 + 180x1).

They could really use a reduction in their lineup. Why are there six different series of amplifiers? Good-Better-Best is just about all a company would need. Otherwise it gets too confusing and the price points are too close together.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm going to need some feedback before I trust Soundstream again.

I'm not too keen on using Poweracoustic amps at a good amplifier's (old Soundstream) price.

Yeah, it is really hard to figure out what's what, as the Soundstream name is applied to **** amps, as well as what appears to be decent amps.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

from what i understand guys they held back the release of these for over a year to get them to be as close to the old stuff as possible build wise and sound wise. i AM NOT a "new" ss fan at all.. i sell them as a more low end entry line but from my talks with them these are supposed to far exceed anything they have put out since the buyout.

yes the ratings on the web site are not correct any longer. after much testing and revisons they have lowered some of the ratings in order to work more on the overall sq of them.. now please understand i have not yet even heard one.. i can say they have put a crapload of time into them though. 

ill do a full sit down listening test against my other amps including a xxk, pdx, x604, zapco studio among others and will report my findings, ill post up full new specs in the new catalouge and pricing as soon as i know they are released.. i for one cant wait i LOVED the "real" ss stuff from years ago and if they perform as well as they are telling me i will be running them myself.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

you can count me for two REF800.4, and two REF1600.2


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, they do offer waayy too many lines but I like the Reference offerings and the fact that they kept the size down. Nice power options with the four channel amps. I could live with a REF480.4 and REF800.4. I always loved the specs on Soundstream amps.


----------



## marky8102 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have always loved the SS Picasson amp. However, after they changed ownership, the sound quality of the amps have been lacking....


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Can someone clarify some numbers for me? Under the REF1600.2 it says that it will do 2x1600RMS @ 4 ohms. Is that right?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

This COULD bring the company back in a favorable way in enthusiasts eyes. I've always been VERY upset with way the Soundstream name has been blasphamised ever since they were taken over. The Van Gough amps looked ok. Kind of a cross between a Sinfoni and JL cosmetically, and I know several people are happy with their performance. The Rub series looked like the Rubicons for the most part with a revised heatsink and blue boards instead of the red. I've never heard one although I always wanted to get either a Rub 500-2 or a 1000-2 just to see if I could blow one up. The TR series Tarantulas looked to be some pretty well built amps, and actually look to be a Rubicon board without the Chasisink transistors. But ever since they were taken over the high end status that SS always represented was abandoned. Far too many amp lines, even more subwoofer lines, and all of which just reaked of off shore cookie cutter garbage. I've run Reference, Reference Sx(ones that didn't blow) Rubicon amps, Exact subs, Exact speakers. I plan on running Rubicon and Reference(original) amps in my new setup. I truely hope that these new Reference amps can bring SS back in the high end where they belong. 

Any word if they'll be using higher tolerance parts? According to the info on the website they planned on using lower tolerance parts to save money. Thats not true to the original Reference amps.


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Yes, pricing info. Do you know if SS is going to be using ICEpower on any of their new amps?
> 
> Thanks


what is this ICEpower you speak of? any references? is it like, viagra for amps?


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

newtitan said:


> you can count me for two REF800.4, and two REF1600.2





WLDock said:


> I could live with a REF480.4 and REF800.4.





evan said:


> Under the REF1600.2 it says that it will do 2x1600RMS @ 4 ohms.


I think all of you guys are referring to the older, overrated models. Check out the 57-page 2007 PDF catalog for the newer models that zfactor is hyped about.  You'll also see the new Human Reign series, which looks more like an amp and less like a bad wood carving.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

^^ nice thanks for posting that i was gonna scan it in but you beat me to it.. lol

also not sure yet how "hyped" i am .. im crossing fingers that they are as good as im being told they will be.. but i will not say for sure they are yet till i get them in my hands.. as i said its just whats been told to me so far


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I may be interested in the 340.4 and 520.4, depending on how you reply to the PM.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i have been told the printed specs are still not even set in stone ... there is no def anything on it yet.. ill post when i know for sure if the printed specs are def..


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

The text in the reference amps section states this:

Today thankfully, advanced technologies in small-signal processing and MEGA-FET power devices, makes it possible for a complete and faithful re-introduction of these phenomenal sound processing machines, *minus the added cost of 2% resistors for example and high-count B-FET devices*

Does this mean they are using less than 2% resistors and B-FETs?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

they are using "j-fet" 's now not sure on exactly what they are yet and mostly surface mount now instead of the older through hole stuff.. i was told they did use some 5% stuff where it would not affect the performance... again i cant wait to open them up im hoping they dont look like the new tarantula's do.. imo they are "pretty" but look like crap parts wise and are like half empty--- all heatsink


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, through hole or not, I just hope they don't randomly flame out like the first gen Ref's.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

lol i agree.. some of them were fire hazards


----------



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

gotta see the guts.

don't trust power acoustik


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

avaxis said:


> what is this ICEpower you speak of? any references? is it like, viagra for amps?


No it's a Class D technology developed by Bang & Olufsen: http://www.icepower.bang-olufsen.com/sw1773.asp

I believe Alpine premiered the boards in their PDX line a few years ago. Eclipse and Pioneer eventually followed suit.

I'm keeping a watch on this thread for sure.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

coffee_junkee said:


> Well, through hole or not, I just hope they don't randomly flame out like the first gen Ref's.


It wasn't the first gen it was the 2nd generation that were named Reference S and Sx. The problems started when they made High Power/ High Current an automatic feature.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

ummm, why does soundstream have a 50 PAGE catalogue with 10 lines of subs/amps/speakers - and now video screens!?!?! sheesh, that many product lines doesn't bode well imo.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

dawgdan said:


> I think all of you guys are referring to the older, overrated models. Check out the 57-page 2007 PDF catalog for the newer models that zfactor is hyped about.  You'll also see the new Human Reign series, which looks more like an amp and less like a bad wood carving.


OK, somebody tell me what is wrong with me? I hated the Human Reign amps...But I sure am liking this new CRYPT Series for some reason? What is going on? Am I getting that Soundstream bug again? When I got into this waayy back when...all I ever wanted was Soundstream amps and a couple of Exact 10 subs!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

The new Human Reign amps look pretty nice. They should cut the amp line down to Human Reign, Reference and Tarantula. Offer a few Class D in the Tarantula line. Do maybe 2 different speaker series. And cut the Sub line down to one Reference line, an SPL line and a budget line. But make accuracy a priority in all lines. Like Image Dynamic does, Good, better, best.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Updates?????


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

im hearing maybe another week.. but they say it will be very very soon.. i was told a week on thursday. ill keep checking


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

how much are the new human reigns going to bee whoooa


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

I was so interested in the ref880.5 but since the release date kept getting pushed back until it now no longer exists. the ref650.5 hasn't as much power as I would like so I hope the HR crypt 5 doesnt cost 8 billion dollars. the specs on th HR are totally perfect though


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

according to my rep it should be this week. ill have actual prices on monday again according to the rep and ss.. ill post asap

and no the new human reign are supposed to be nowehere near the price of the old ones. also the new ref amps have basically similar power ratings as the ones "supposed" to come out last year.. from what i am told


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I need another amp like I need a hole in the head...but, man these things look nice:

Very nice power across the board including 3 high power two channels and a 125x4 four channel
2 gauge power terminals
Tripple Darlington output circuts
Balanced inputs
Connections all on one side
X-overs from 50-4000 Hz
12v input sensitivity

If you say it's going to be another week, the entire DIYMA community gets to pants you....in public....at least once each!


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

lol im going by what my rep is telling me guys.. im anxious as well trust me .. i have at least a few of every model on order already (have for months now)


----------



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

awesome. 

guts please



zfactor said:


> lol im going by what my rep is telling me guys.. im anxious as well trust me .. i have at least a few of every model on order already (have for months now)


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

still waiting...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

lol so am i....


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

got a call today they are on the way to the distributor as i type this...


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Got an idea on the pricing yet Z?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Rubs hands together in anticipation.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Paces back and forth....taps foot on the floor....


----------



## ryosten (Mar 21, 2007)

I've still got an old 405 that sounded great until the sub channel starting frying subs.  
I don't think I'm allowed to buy any more amps right now but I'm hoping SS is back to the old sound without the old BBQ.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i have pricing but was asked not to post it till they are actually in inventory..


----------



## applejax (Jan 30, 2007)

zfactor said:


> to get them to be as close to the old stuff as possible build wise and sound wise.


Do you mean "old stuff" as in Reference, or "old stuff" as in the D-series?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

original reference stuff


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

It's been over a year, and still they're not on the market...

Well, someday, maybe, it would be nice to hear what one of these can do.

Meanwhile, it looks like I'll be holding onto my original Rubicon for a while longer yet...


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Chaos said:


> It's been over a year, and still they're not on the market...
> 
> Well, someday, maybe, it would be nice to hear what one of these can do.
> 
> Meanwhile, it looks like I'll be holding onto my original Rubicon for a while longer yet...


ive seen a couple of deutch reviews with pictures of the internals.. 
It look grat and got a few pretty words 
Ill look for it..


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Here we go.. 
Link to two reviews in pdf format..
http://www.audiodesign.de/downloads/testberichte2006/SSREF8004.pdf
http://www.audiodesign.de/downloads/testberichte2006/REF800.2.pdf


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I see several differences on the internals. Theres a fan, larger fewer output transistors that are surface mounted and not sandwiched between the heatsink and the board. And the mounting flanges are on the sides instead of the front and back.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Keeping this up for people to see.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

hc_TK said:


> Here we go..
> Link to two reviews in pdf format..
> http://www.audiodesign.de/downloads/testberichte2006/SSREF8004.pdf
> http://www.audiodesign.de/downloads/testberichte2006/REF800.2.pdf


I'm considering learning German just to read all these reviews. Thanks for the links. 

So who has access to these beauties??


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

as soon as they come in stock ill have all of them..


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

zfactor said:


> as soon as they come in stock ill have all of them..


You said that back like 2-3 years ago....


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

These seem to be for sale at onlinecarstereo.com

http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=18040


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

call them up/ a lot of places are advertising them already they have been for like a year and a half now. if they have them i dint know how they got them unless they had them shipped from europe where there are some available now. i was told directly from soundstrem they will not be ready before the end of the year..


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Any word on these amps yet? I'm doing some free lance work for a local shop. They have pricing info. I will look at it later today when I make my delivery.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Any word on these amps yet? I'm doing some free lance work for a local shop. They have pricing info. I will look at it later today when I make my delivery.


i would be curious to know the pricing of their two 5 channels. the ref. 680.5 and the human reign crypt 5. i've called soundstream a couple of times asking if they have a release date and what their msrp will be for those two models. they say 'we don't know' to every question i ask.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll PM you when I have the info. I really don't think they're available for US sales yet. Just my gut feeling. But I'm not positive.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

never took less then 3rd place w/ those ref amps back in the day... sigh the memories...


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

rcurley55 said:


> ummm, why does soundstream have a 50 PAGE catalogue with 10 lines of subs/amps/speakers - and now video screens!?!?! sheesh, that many product lines doesn't bode well imo.


same thing can be said about pioneer?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Look whats for sale. I messaged the guy to try and get some info like why he doesn't have pics of *actual amps* and not stock photos. 

I'll be contacting my connection this week and if they ARE available I can get a few out to you guys....if theres even any interest. 
They've only released a few in Europe for testing/reviews 

They've been putting these things on hold for so long I can't see why with all the resources behind them they can't make these amps killer. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Soundstream-Ref...ryZ39732QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Glasman, thanx for the heads up!!
Purty!!!!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Hic said:


> Glasman, thanx for the heads up!!
> Purty!!!!


Woah. A car audio company bringing out old cosmetics!! Pigs are flying. I think I'll go hide.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Hic said:


> Glasman, thanx for the heads up!!
> Purty!!!!


Hey...no problem. I guess at the very least since the new SS is using the same power and speaker connectors it makes the parts readily available since some factory is chruning these things out at an alarming rate. Jaimie Erzze from J+R Electronics sells them on Ebay and always has them in stock.


----------



## Masi994 (Aug 25, 2005)

Any updates on the SS reference amps?


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

so what ever happened to the review and the price list?????


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

drwavedawg said:


> so what ever happened to the review and the price list?????



From memory....

340.4 $399

520.4 $599 

500.2 $399

850.2 $599

But they're not even on the website anymore....so no go.

The inards don't look special....and with all the delays there must be problems with SS/PA "really trying to get these things right before we release them". 

Like I said I gave up. I like the old school stuff.


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

lol too funny... its like tomorrow never comes with SS. I have seen prices online. i really wanted to see if anybody had a review... oh well, I guess I will continue to wait


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

just went to SS website it seems the reference series dissappeared altogether... also the human reign krypt 5 is gone too. I am amazed by how i got interested in the reference 5 channel which changed twice neither to be ever released... SS is ridiculous


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

drwavedawg said:


> just went to SS website it seems the reference series dissappeared altogether... also the human reign Krypt 5 is gone too. I am amazed by how i got interested in the reference 5 channel which changed twice neither to be ever released... SS is ridiculous



Like I said.....not on the website anymore.

But all the newer amp lines look nice. The Tarantulas look a bit like the Focal amps and the Picasso look nice too. even the Lil Wonder series III looks like a hybrid of Alpine PDX and Hertz.


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

so is this new stuff any good??? what happened to the references did they ever come out?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Man this is BS WTF happened to these damn references


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

drwavedawg said:


> so is this new stuff any good??? what happened to the references did they ever come out?


No...the References have not and will not be released. Consider the entire lineup.....

Belly UP....abandoned.....and dead......as a horse thats down .....and shot......DEAD.:blush:


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

too bad... just bought a XTANT 3300x. probably better off... nobody knows whats happening at SS anymore


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37770


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

It's an idea they abandoned for whatever reasons and either licensed certain features(ie HAwkins) or released under a different name for the European market.

More than likely they had numerous production runs of 800.2 boards and didn't want to let them go to waste.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I am not sure why they are not bringing them here.... if you search ebay sites in Europe you will fine all the new reference stuff for sale there..... or just be specific when you google for them and they will come up.

here is where you can get the models
http://www.audiodesign.de/soundstream/index.htm

my German is not so hot, but most is fairly easy to understand...and I think you can have google translate or they have an English site.

I can also e-mail anyone the owners manual for the reference series, just PM me.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Who knows why they did not make it over here but it seems to me that Soundstream has been alive and well in Europe for several years now? 
I seem to remember seeing several SS cars when I would thumb through Euro mags or when searching the net. I can't say that I have seen many cars over here running SS after the last Van Gogh line...i.e.. before Power Acoustik Electronics took over?

Maybe they feel that the market is better overseas for their top line? I would say so..... Given the fact that the amps ARE sold here under the Tidal Audio name to the marine market. Isn’t that the big dollar market now? Seems many companies are realizing that. Look at what Alpine and Jl Audio are doing. Are there that many people putting big systems in boats? There must be an explosion that I don't really know about?

The marine market is where the money is when trying to sell those big ticket items...I guess those guys are willing to pay given the BIG and expensive systems that seem to be more and more common now?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Things are just very different in Europe.

They're more accepting of certain brands than we in the US are.

One other thing of note.....original Soundstream is rare in Europe. Goods are not as easy to come by.

So now that the amps are made in Asia it makes them much easier to get over there.

Not sure why everyone even cares since the only thing thats slightly the same is the outer package. 

The insides have nothing to do with the Old School boards. Just another Korean design thats in tons of other amps.

SS as we once knew them is *DEAD and BURIED!*


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

really, what other amps are these the same as?

I hadn't heard they were another design.




GlasSman said:


> Things are just very different in Europe.
> 
> They're more accepting of certain brands than we in the US are.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmac16 (Oct 4, 2007)

what was there last good amp, van gogh?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Someone just recommend me a Power Acoustik amp to power my CSS SDX15... Are those like the SS?


----------

